# Fanes Standorte



## Don.Coyote (23. August 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

würde gerne mal ein Fanes probefahren. Am besten in M und L. Wohne nähe Bodensee (Nordlich von Lindau).
Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll mal einen Threat zu machen, in dem jeder der sich bereit erklärt sein Bike vorzuführen eine Postleitzahl angibt und die Rahmengröße. 
Wenn das stetig fortgeführt wird, wär das für die Neulinge sicher eine große Hilfe um mal an eine probefahrt oder wenigsten probesitzen zu gelangen.

Also, her mit euren Postleitzahlen und den Rahmengrößen. Ich werde, soweit ich zeitlich dazu komme, die Postleitzahlen der Größe nach ordnen.

Gruß
Coyote


----------



## slash-sash (26. August 2012)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Probesitzen/Probefahren. Im Rahmen einer gemeinsamen Tour, kann man doch viel erzählen und ausprobieren.
Rahmengr.: M
Plz: 72631

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (26. August 2012)

Gute Idee 


PLZ     Enduro/AM-Größe    Besitzer
---------------------------------------

32657   Enduro E2 - XL       RolfK
72631   Enduro     - M        slash-sash


----------



## Hoppes (27. August 2012)

PLZ     Enduro/AM-Größe    Besitzer
---------------------------------------

32657   Enduro E2           - XL       RolfK
53604   Enduro 3.0 V2-F   - M        Hoppes
72631   Enduro                - M       slash-sash


----------



## Piefke (27. August 2012)

Ich setze mal fort:

PLZ     Enduro/AM-Größe -    Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90 kg.
32657   Enduro E2 - XL -       RolfK
53604   Enduro 3.0 V2-F   - M -        Hoppes
72631   Enduro     - M -        slash-sash


----------



## BigRitschi (27. August 2012)

Ich setze mal fort:

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90 kg.
32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash


----------



## JpunktF (27. August 2012)

Ich setze mal fort:

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - Vivid Air R2C M
01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF


----------



## mogli.ch (27. August 2012)

Ich setze mal fort:

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - Vivid Air R2C M
01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - Talas/Roco


----------



## Don.Coyote (27. August 2012)

Freut mich das der Threat auf Interesse stoßt. Wollte eigentlich meinen Anfangspost immer mit den neuen Standorten aktualisieren. Leider kann ich den Beitrag aber nicht mehr ändern.
Aber die bisherige Lösung ist ja auch top. Wenns so weiter geht, dann wird das mal ein schönes Verzeichnis. 

Gruß


----------



## Splash (27. August 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - Vivid Air R2C M
01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - Talas/Roco


----------



## Ganiscol (27. August 2012)

Wenn ihr noch dazu schreibt wie lang (oder kurz) ihr seid, dann hat der Suchende auch gleich einen Anhaltspunkt und muss nicht nochmal einen Thread aufmachen oder sonstwo fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (27. August 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - Vivid Air R2C M
01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - Talas/Roco


----------



## BigRitschi (27. August 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch dazu schreibt wie lang (oder kurz) ihr seid, dann hat der Suchende auch gleich einen Anhaltspunkt und muss nicht nochmal einen Thread aufmachen oder sonstwo fragen.



Find ich auch ne gute Idee, hätte mir auch sehr geholfen.
Habe meinen Beitrag editiert.

lg, richard


----------



## mogli.ch (28. August 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS         
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## rsem (28. August 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## -N0bodY- (28. August 2012)

Also Ich muss sagen ich Finde die Idee ziehmlich gut, ich stell meins auch gerne zur Probefahrt/rollen zur Verfügung, wenn es denn mal fertig ist. Aber gibt es nicht irgendwas Freeware mäßiges mit Karte wo man Einträge machen könnte? Hat da einer ne Idee.

Also so vorab, meines wäre dann je nachdem wo ich mich gerade aufhalte in D-21129 oder D-23560 zu betasten zu begucken oder zu bereiten zu finden. Ist ein 3.0 Frame in L schwarz elox.

Ansonsten wie gesagt Idee finde ich TOP


----------



## ollo (28. August 2012)

D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert

A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M

CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.

D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ[/quote]
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo



heute ist mal Putztag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (29. August 2012)

Nach PLZ sortiert findet man schneller den nächstgelegenen Ort, oder?

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
  D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ[/quote]


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## fofiman (6. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
__________________


----------



## wildsau.com (7. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splash
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell  FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2012)

Gebt doch bitte Eure Nicks mit an, sonst weiß man doch gar nicht, wen man kontaktieren soll, wenn man mal was wissen will oder 'ne Probefahrt braucht.


----------



## imun (11. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW -  imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell  FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## MrEtnie (12. September 2012)

Gute Idee. Da bin ich auch dabei. Habe letztens schon eine Probefahrt ermöglicht, warum dann nicht auch offiziell hier. 


PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW -  imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell  FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## waldschrad (13. September 2012)

fährt eins im raum basel? 
gruss chris


----------



## imun (13. September 2012)

Ich war vor ner Stunde in Weil am Rhein. Also wenn du nach OG kommst dann kannst gerne mal fahren


----------



## waldschrad (14. September 2012)

muss ma schauen.bin ausschlieslich mit bike und öV unterwegs  werd mich ma per PN mit dir in verbindung setzendanke
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (14. September 2012)

Kein Problem. Bis dann


----------



## Dschiehses (18. September 2012)

Bin jetzt auch dabei.

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW -  imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell  FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS 
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo 
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL  - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW -  imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell  FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ


----------



## Astaroth (28. September 2012)

D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L


----------



## ollo (29. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## schueffi (29. September 2012)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL  - Vivid Air R2C


----------



## imun (29. September 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL  - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## Chricky86 (3. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL  - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## wolfi (9. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (12. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
 ---------------------------------------
 A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2012)

Fährt im Raum DA 642xx - HP 646xx - HD 691xx ein Fanes in Größe M oder L herum?


----------



## M8184 (18. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth        






 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=9966016


----------



## Ripgid (20. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## Atti86 (20. Oktober 2012)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten
---------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Oktober 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido9178 (23. Oktober 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## Peter-S (23. Oktober 2012)

... das gibt es doch nicht, dass im Rhein-Main-Neckar Dreieck kein Fanes unterwegs ist, oder?

Ich würde gerne mal ein Fanes in Größe M oder L fahren und könnte ein Votec V.SX zum Tausch bei der Tour anbieten


----------



## burn23 (23. Oktober 2012)

Doch ich 

Hab mich mal in die Liste eingetragen...


----------



## burn23 (23. Oktober 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## JensDr. (24. Oktober 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## Peter-S (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mal ein Formular für die Datenerfassung erstellt. Änderungswünsche nehme ich gerne an, kann allerdings bis zur Umsetzung ein wenig dauern 

Die Tabelle ist hier zu finden, inkl. der bereits eingestellten Infos (hoffentlich alles korrekt..).


----------



## JensDr. (25. Oktober 2012)

Sehr cool Peter, aber wenn du dir schon so ne mühe machst könnten wir doch noch ein paar weitete Daten mit aufnehmen und ein bisschen Statistik betreiben...

Gewicht Bike, Übersetzung, Dämpfer, Gabel...


----------



## Peter-S (26. Oktober 2012)

JensDr. schrieb:


> Sehr cool Peter, aber wenn du dir schon so ne mühe machst könnten wir doch noch ein paar weitete Daten mit aufnehmen und ein bisschen Statistik betreiben...
> 
> Gewicht Bike, Übersetzung, Dämpfer, Gabel...



... wie gesagt, her mit den Vorschlägen und ich bastele daran rum  

Sollen weitere "Standardkomponenten" dazu, dann bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung nennen.

Happy typing...


----------



## imun (26. Oktober 2012)

Federelemente reichen, weil Bremsen und Schaltung find ich jetzt nicht so wichtig


----------



## Hibbo (26. Oktober 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Charger Pro ist 2x gelistet. Sollte wohl einmal der Expert und der Pro sein. Ein Eingabefeld wär toll wenn man z.B. Sonstige selektiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (26. Oktober 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt, her mit den Vorschlägen und ich bastele daran rum
> 
> Sollen weitere "Standardkomponenten" dazu, dann bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung nennen.
> 
> Happy typing...



Sorry :/ ich musste die Tabelle neu aufbauen. Ich trage die bisherigen Daten nach 

Das Formular für die Datenerfassung ist *hier* zu finden. 

Die Tabelle mit der Übersicht befindet sich *hier*.


----------



## Ghost.1 (26. Oktober 2012)

gibt es vieleicht jemanden im raum nürnberg?


----------



## raenii (27. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> gibt es vieleicht jemanden im raum nürnberg?



würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Peter-S (27. Oktober 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Sorry :/ ich musste die Tabelle neu aufbauen. Ich trage die bisherigen Daten nach
> 
> Das Formular für die Datenerfassung ist *hier* zu finden.
> 
> Die Tabelle mit der Übersicht befindet sich *hier*.



So! Alles nachgetragen  
Wer noch gerne Ergänzungen zu seinen Angaben haben möchte, bitte per PM


----------



## slash-sash (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich sehe diesen Fred mal für Interessierte, die ein Fanes Probe fahren wollen und sich nicht zwischen 2 Größen entscheiden können.
Daher stelle ich die Komponentenliste; egal welche, ob Federelemente oder sonstige Komponenten; mal gehörig in Frage. Ist doch beim Testride völlig egal, ob einer mit nem DMR Dämpfer oder nem Fox-ich-lasse-mich-mit-nem-App-einstellen-Dämpfer daher kommt.
Viel wichtiger finde ich die Aussage über Körperproportionen. Sprich, es müsste die Körpergröße und die Schrittlänge angegeben werden.
Ansonsten braucht der Interessierte demnächst eine Liste für unsere List. Zur "schnellen" Übersicht macht das das dem Interessenten viel einfacher. Alles andere ist eh Geschmackssache. Und den WUnsch zu haben, dass der Interessent womöglich noch haargenau das Bike zum testen hat, wie er es sich aufbauen würde, ist eh unrealistisch.
Ich würde es also beschränken auf:
- Land
- PLZ
- Rahmengröße
- Modell
- Körpergröße
- Schrittlänge
Aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## imun (29. Oktober 2012)

Reicht wirklich aus was du schreibst. Ob er sich dann ein V1 oder......  Oder Customizing oder wie auch immer holt ist dem Probefahrer ja selbst überlassen. Wichtig ist, der Rahmen passt ihm.


----------



## slash-sash (30. Oktober 2012)

Sag ich ja


----------



## Peter-S (30. Oktober 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sag ich ja



.. dann verrate doch mal deine Größe 

Es ist jedem überlassen, was er einträgt (Bemerkungen). Also nicht quatschen > machen!


----------



## Firstkiller (6. November 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. November 2012)

*PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## ellma (11. November 2012)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-30167 Enduro 3.0 -> S / 165 cm / ellma
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## tobsinger (11. November 2012)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## Mountainjo (15. November 2012)

Hallo Fanesrider....

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
 A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
 CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
 D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
 D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
 D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
 D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
 D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
 D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
 D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
 D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
 D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
 D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
 D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
 D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
 D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
 D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
 D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
 D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
 D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
 D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
 D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
 D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
 D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
 D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
 D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
 D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
 D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
 D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
 D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
 D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
 D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo


----------



## PeterTheo (5. Dezember 2012)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo - 196cm/99kg
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - Frau PeterTheo - 167 cm/58 kg
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Januar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido9178


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raenii (27. Januar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air 
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Hibbo (30. Januar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. Februar 2013)

OT?
Wo sind die AMs?


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## n4ppel (19. Februar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Februar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth

D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti

D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (25. Februar 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth

D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti

D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## dirtysemmel (27. Februar 2013)

Dr.A.Harper schrieb:


> A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
> A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
> CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
> D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
> ...



D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht


----------



## The-Doctor (5. März 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## F1o (7. März 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. März 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917 .


----------



## StefanDerRadler (22. März 2013)

Abend die Damen 

eine tolle Liste !!!

leider nur seeeehr wenige AM´s 

Für eine Sitzprobe auf einem AM Kette / Pinion suche ich (Länge: 184cm / Schritt: 80,5cm)

die Größe M + L .... 

möglichst Nähe PLZ D-33758 (Großraum OWL)

Wäre toll wenn ein AM´ler dies hier liest und mir diese Sitzprobe ermöglichen würde


----------



## ollo (22. März 2013)

da wirst Du dich wohl noch gedulden müßen, die AM werden erst noch ausgeliefert ......


----------



## pfritz (31. März 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Sistinas (17. April 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Dende1980 (19. April 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. April 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## CarloDiamant (25. April 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## KATZenfreund (8. Juni 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiizz (14. Juli 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz 
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## metalheadtom (19. Juli 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz 
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. August 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Joerg-FFB (26. August 2013)

A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig.  - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Crazyfist (27. August 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## sportritter80 (27. August 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wlkr (27. August 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Yeti3 (9. September 2013)

Nun ich auch 





JensDr. schrieb:


> *PLZ Version - Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
> A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
> ...


----------



## Entiendo (17. September 2013)

PLZ Enduro/AM-Größe - Besitzer - Fahrergrösse - Besonderheiten

Berlin Berlin 

-------
A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-33615 Enduro 3.0 V2 - L - Wolfi/184cm - Alu gebürstet mit Lyrik DH / Vivid air DH
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## wolfi (20. September 2013)

moin,
ich habe mich mal ausgetragen aus der liste
da ich mein fanes nächste woche verkaufe
gruß
wolfi
--------------------------------------------
A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. September 2013)

Eine neue Fanes in Hannover 

--------------------------------------------
A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917
__________________


----------



## Pakalolo (20. September 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-36396 Enduro 2.0 - M - Dr.A.Harper -V1 mit MZ 55 ti , Fox RP , 1,76 m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-98617 Enduro Pinion -S- 170cm Lasiert/Totem/Vivid-Air - Guido917


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (20. September 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## nf805 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand im Südwesten der Republik (optimal wäre nahe Karlsruhe) ein Fanes Enduro in Größe S, auf das man sich mal probehalber kurz draufsetzen dürfte?


----------



## TheMrJustus (17. Oktober 2013)

Hätte eins in M in Karlsruhe, falls das hilft... Ist allerdings noch E2


----------



## nf805 (17. Oktober 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Hätte eins in M in Karlsruhe, falls das hilft... Ist allerdings noch E2



Weiß ich doch, dass Du das hast, wir waren letztes WE zusammen fahren 
(Christian)

Suche das S für Lena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMrJustus (17. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, sorry  hab das Profil nicht wiedererkannt


----------



## nf805 (31. Oktober 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Peter-S (11. November 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das Formular für die Datenerfassung ist *hier* zu finden.
> 
> Die Tabelle mit der Übersicht befindet sich *hier*.



Die Übersicht der PLZ-Rahmengröße ist hier zu finden.

Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch alle nachtragen, die sich lediglich in der Textliste eingetragen haben.


----------



## mogli.ch (12. November 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Übersicht der PLZ-Rahmengröße ist hier zu finden.
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch alle nachtragen, die sich lediglich in der Textliste eingetragen haben.


Ich finde die Idee von Perter-S mit dem öffentlichen Google-Spredsheet sehr interessant!

Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht eine komplette Part-Liste für die Fanes zu erstellen. Ohne Standorte, aber detaillierte Angaben der Komponenten. Die ganze Liste sollte vollständig durch die Community bearbeitbar sein.

Besteht Eurerseits auch ein Interesse an so was?


----------



## sportritter80 (12. November 2013)

Sicher eine interessante Sache! Mit google-docs habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Peter-S (12. November 2013)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee von Perter-S mit dem öffentlichen Google-Spredsheet sehr interessant!
> 
> Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht eine komplette Part-Liste für die Fanes zu erstellen. Ohne Standorte, aber detaillierte Angaben der Komponenten. Die ganze Liste sollte vollständig durch die Community bearbeitbar sein.
> 
> Besteht Eurerseits auch ein Interesse an so was?



Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft das für den Start


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. November 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft das für den Start


 
Hab mir die Tabelle eben mal angeschaut und was ich auch für die Fanes sehr interessant finden würde, sind die Fahrwerkssetups inklusive Fahrstil (Tour / Enduro / Freeride ) die so gefahren werden!


----------



## Peter-S (15. November 2013)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Tabelle eben mal angeschaut und was ich auch für die Fanes sehr interessant finden würde, sind die Fahrwerkssetups inklusive Fahrstil (Tour / Enduro / Freeride ) die so gefahren werden!



  ... ich stelle einfach mal die nächsten Tage eine Roh-Tabelle hin...


----------



## Peter-S (16. November 2013)

So, wer nun auch noch das Setup seines Fanes bekannt geben möchte, kann dies hier tun. 

Viel Spaß !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_stef (19. November 2013)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2013)

das Teil läuft seit Anfang Herbst.


A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
*CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+*
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Dennis32 (9. Dezember 2013)

Proberollen geht immer...


A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
*D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32*
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## xalex (6. März 2014)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72631 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## slash-sash (6. März 2014)

Ich habe nur mal eben meine PLZ aktualisiert 



A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2014)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRaven (19. April 2014)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom[/QUOTE]


----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2014)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-34119 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - MZ 55 ti, Vivid Air, 1,68m
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus 
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Bonvivant (19. August 2014)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Daniel44 (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo ist den hier einer im Raum Eichsfeld in D-37318?
Würde gern mal eine Fanes in Gr.M Probefahren.
Vielleicht hilft es mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung. 
Mfg


----------



## n4ppel (3. Juni 2015)

Daniel44 schrieb:


> Hallo ist den hier einer im Raum Eichsfeld in D-37318?
> Würde gern mal eine Fanes in Gr.M Probefahren.
> Vielleicht hilft es mir bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.
> Mfg



Ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer


----------



## Daniel44 (3. Juni 2015)

n4ppel schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp
> D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer


Danke dir. Werde ich gleuch mal machen. Hoffe das passt


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Juni 2015)

Der wohnt mittlerweile ein bisschen weiter südlich


----------



## Daniel44 (4. Juni 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Der wohnt mittlerweile ein bisschen weiter südlich


Ja er hat die Fanes auch nicht mehr


----------



## Kopfsache (24. August 2015)

Thüringen

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air 
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Ferro (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich auch mal eingefügt
A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air 
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (3. Dezember 2015)

Und meine noch dazu...

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air 
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-72760 Enduro - M - slash-sash - 176/SL 79
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## slash-sash (3. Dezember 2015)

Und ich mich raus genommen...


A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21129 / 23560 Enduro -L- Nübody
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin auch raus. 

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich auch mal dazu geschrieben

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## flying-dan (12. Dezember 2015)

Hab mich auch mal dazu geschrieben 

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik, Monarch+, Sram X 9/0 , 1 fach Kurbel - schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Dezember 2015)

Update... 

<br /><br />A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm<br />A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi<br />A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M<br />CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS<br />CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+<br />D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+<br />D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.<br />D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer<br />D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air<br />D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air<br />D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air<br />D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur<br />D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund<br />D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo<br />D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo<br />D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo<br />D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air<br />D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht<br />D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air<br />D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32<br />D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK<br />D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer<br />D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer<br />D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir<br />D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air<br />D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie<br />D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven<br />D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg<br />D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air<br />D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo<br />D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo<br />D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes<br />D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh<br />D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo<br />D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel<br />D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus<br />D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg<br />D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz<br />D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83<br />D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23<br />D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike &amp; CC DBInline<br />D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR<br />D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float<br />D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air<br />D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor<br />D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex<br />D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float<br />D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album<br />D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805<br />D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80<br />D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun<br />D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert<br />D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver<br />D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55<br />D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX<br />D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -&gt; einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)<br />D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr<br />D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.<br />D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger<br />D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz<br />D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF<br />D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o<br />D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB<br />D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas<br />D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex<br />D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller<br />D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo<br />D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii<br />D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80<br />D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo<br />D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ<br />D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth<br />D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti<br />D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom

Mobil gesendet


----------



## flying-dan (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier die Liste von @Dennis32 decrypted .
Cheers,
Daniel

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ups,  sorry! 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Der_Torsten (14. Dezember 2015)

bin neu unter mit ner Fanes unterwegs. 

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76149 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - 55CR - Vivid Air - nf805
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
*D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nf805 (29. Dezember 2015)

Umzug ...

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - Splashh
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2015)

Korrektur

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-69115 Enduro E3 - S - Bonvivant - RS Pike & CC DBInline
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2016)

Servus zusammen. Ich suche eine Probefahrmöglichkeit für ein Fanes 5.0 in M so halbwegs brauchbar bei Karlsruhe. Jemand?


----------



## Bonvivant (5. September 2016)

Hab mich raus gelöscht:

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 3.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## xalex (15. März 2017)

gibt es inzwischen jemand mit einer V5 in s oder m im Großraum Stuttgart?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. März 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
*D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL*
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (27. März 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
*D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007 *
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## MarcellKueppers (27. März 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
*D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L -  Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers*
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## silberwald (14. Mai 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L - Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007 
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
*D-97737 Enduro 5.0 - L - 185 cm - Pike RCT3 + CCDB Air CS - silberwald*
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## Frell (14. Mai 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
*D-35039 Enduro 5.0 - M - 173cm,77kg - Fox 36/CC DB - Frell*
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Totem Coil/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-49328 Enduro 3.0 - S - Lyrik/Vivid Air - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L - Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-97737 Enduro 5.0 - L - 185 cm - Pike RCT3 + CCDB Air CS - silberwald
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## PeterTheo (15. Mai 2017)

hab die Fanes gegen Sennes getauscht 

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-35039 Enduro 5.0 - M - 173cm,77kg - Fox 36/CC DB - Frell
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
*D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XL - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo
D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XS - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo*
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L - Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-97737 Enduro 5.0 - L - 185 cm - Pike RCT3 + CCDB Air CS - silberwald
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (27. Oktober 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-35039 Enduro 5.0 - M - 173cm,77kg - Fox 36/CC DB - Frell
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
*D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XL - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo
D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XS - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo*
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L - Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67346 Enduro 3.0 - M - tommybgoode - Coil für ca. 85kg
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
*D-88085 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184cm - Raw -  Talas 36- Vivid Air - Flo_aus_LA*
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller 
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-97737 Enduro 5.0 - L - 185 cm - Pike RCT3 + CCDB Air CS - silberwald
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


----------



## tommybgoode (27. Oktober 2017)

A-3500 Enduro 3.0 - M - Crazyfist / 180cm
A-4861 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - XL - Vivid Air R2C schueffi
A-8350 Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-R X.9 - L - BigRitschi - 189cm - Vivid Air R2C M
CH-8962 Enduro E2 - M - mogli.ch - 178cm - Talas/Roco/HS
CH-6130 Fanes Custom 650B Pinion - M - 179cm - Pike/Monarch+
CH-8304 Enduro 3.0 - L - 189cm - Lyrik Coil - Vivid Air - nf805
D-01237 Enduro 4.0 - XL - Ferro - 1,91m - Formula 35/Monarch+
D-01906 Enduro - M - Piefke - Stahl/Titan - Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca. 90kg.
D-04229 Enduro 3.0 - XXL - cxfahrer
D-06502 Enduro Pinion - M - downhillsau - 1,73 m - Lyrik,Vivid Air
D-07381 Enduro 4.0 - M - Kopfsache - 180cm - 36 VAN 180mm, CC DB Air
D-12059 Enduro - M - Entiendo - 180cm - Lyrik, Vivid Air
D-21244 Enduro E3 - XL - Hasardeur
D-22147 All Mountain V1.0 -M - Pinion - Katzenfreund
D-29525 Enduro - M mit S Sitzrohr Signature - Frau Ollo
D-29525 Enduro - XL- Siganture - Ollo
D-29525 Allmountain - XL - Ollo
D-30539 Enduro 3.0 - XL - H/WF-Honk - 1,96m - Lyrik SA, Vivid Air
D-30823 Enduro 2013 V1 - XXL - SLX Schaltwerk / Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer, dirtysemmel, 1,96 m, 105 kg leicht
D-31141 Enduro E2 - M - Ripgid/187cm/88kg - Himmelblau mit Durolux/CCDB Air
D-32312 Enduro 3.0 V1- L / 187cm - Lyrik coil, vivid air, Sram X1 Antrieb- schwarz elox -Dennis 32
D-32657 Enduro E2 - XL - RolfK
D-35039 Enduro 5.0 - M - 173cm,77kg - Fox 36/CC DB - Frell
D-37176 Enduro 3.0 - M - akastylez 175cm mit Carbonsitzstreben, 180er Fox Forke und Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 3.0 - L - Dschiehses - V1 mit Coil Dämpfer
D-38114 Enduro 2.0 - XL - Atti86 - 190cm - Lasurrot mit Lyrik RC2DH und VividAir
D-38855 Enduro 3.0 - L - CarloDiamant -183cm - MZ55RC3 ti/Vivid Air
D-42119 Enduro E2 - L - MrEtnie
D-42281 Enduro 4.0 LTD XL 190cm Mattoc / Monarch Plus RedRaven
D-42799/51379 Enduro 3.0 - XL - Chricky 86 - 1,93m - Coil Fahrwerk abgestimmt auf ca 95kg
D-45138 Enduro Signature - L Fofiman Lyrik/Vivid Air
D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XL - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo
D-49328 SennesFR 2.0 - XS - Lyrik/CCDB - PeterTheo
D-53604 Enduro 3.0 V2-F - M - Hoppes
D-53604 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr, Lyrik, Vivid Air - Splash
D-56323 Enduro E2, V2 Komplettbike, XL, Schwarz anodisiert, 1,96m, Mountainjo
D-57072 Enduro 5.0 - L - Fox/Fox - 180cm - MarcellKueppers
D-57072 Downhill Sennes 1.0 - M- Fox/Marocchi - 180cm MarcellKueppers
D-58095 AM - XL Magura Thor - n4ppel
D-61184 Enduro Pinion 4.0 M - Speedskater - 180cm - 75 kg - Mattoc/Monarch Plus
D-67435 Enduro Pinion 3.0 - L - 180cm - 180Talas/Vivid Air - elox/gepulvert - fiizz
D-67824 Enduro Signature - XL - Cornholio_83
D-68794 Enduro 3.0 -L- 188cm - Lyrik SA MicoDH+Vivid Air - burn23
D-70178 Enduro 3.0 -L- 186cm - Roco Air WC - 55CR
D-70190 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-72124 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - bubutz2000 - Totem Solo Air - DHX 5.0 Air
D-73312 Enduro 3.0 V3 - XL- 193cm - FOX 180 Talas- VIVID AIR- The-Doctor
D-73728 Enduro 3.0 -M- Lyrik 170 Vivid Air xalex
D-75387 Enduro 3.0 -M- 178cm - 55CR - Fox Float
D-76137 Enduro 5.0 SL - M - 180cm - Prof. Dr. YoMan - siehe Album - Umstieg von 3.0 SL
D-76185 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-77799 Enduro E2 - L - 187cm - Elox schwarz mit RockShox Coil FW - imun
D-78166 Enduro Signature- M rsem 179cm - eloxiert
D-78244 Enduro 3.0 - L - Fanes SL - 184cm - eloxiert - Totem Coil / Vivid Air - octaviaRSdriver
D-78549 Enduro Pinion -M- 176cm M8184 Vivid/MZ55
D-79793 Enduro-L- 3.0 V1 Sondermodell FOX
D-79100 Fanes, Teibun etc. -> einfach bei mir melden (flying-dan)
D-80797 Enduro 3.0 -XL- 1,98m Totem/Vivid Stahl/Stahl 100kg+ wlkr
D-81371 Enduro 3.0 V1 Sondermodel X7/X9 - L - 183cm - JensDr.
D-81371 Enduro E2 x9 -M- 177cm - tobsinger
D-81373 Enduro 2.0 - XL - 194cm - 180er FoxVan - pfritz
D-81541 Enduro - M - JpunktF
D-83549 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - F1o
D-82256 Enduro 1.0sig. - M - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - eloxiert und Carbondruckstrebe-172cm - Joerg-FFB
D-85591 Enduro 3.0 V.2 - S - Lyrik u. Monarch Plus - 169cm - Sistinas
D-87509 Enduro 4.0 - V3 - L - 27,5 CCDB CS - Fox 36 -183cm - Allgaeufex
D-88085 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184cm - Raw - Talas 36- Vivid Air - Flo_aus_LA
D-89331 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - Firstkiller
D-89616 Enduro 3.0 - V2 - L - 190cm - Hibbo
D-90459 Enduro 3.0 - XL - 194cm - RS Lyrik + Monarch Plus - raenii
D-91362 Enduro 3.0 - L - 183cm - lasiert / Totem / Vivid Air - sportritter80
D-93051 Enduro 2.0 - L mit M-Sitzrohr - 1,84m - Pakalolo
D-93161 Enduro Signature - L mit M-Sitzrohr - VoikaZ
D-93309 Enduro 4.0 - L, 180/85 - MZ 55CR - CCDBAIR- Marce007
D-94065 Enduro Komplettbike V.2 XT Ausstattung Rahmengrösse L - Astaroth
D-95444 Enduro 3.0 - L - 184 - Fox Van RC2 - Vivid Air - Dampfsti
D-97292 Enduro 3.0 - M - 174/84 - MZ55 + Monarch Plus - metalheadtom
D-97737 Enduro 5.0 - L - 185 cm - Pike RCT3 + CCDB Air CS - silberwald
D-99089 Enduro 4.0 - M - 167 - Pike RCT3 + Monarch+ DB - der_Torsten


Habe meins gestrichen. Ist verkauft.


----------

